# CCDW in posted "opt-out" areas? Laws?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Very confused on this "law". I see signs all up where it states "weapons prohibited", and shows a clipart printed diagram of a knife and a 1911 (lol) posted on places of private employers, but when talking to different branches of government employees, local law, security guards etc etc, they have all told me that some states this does not apply to, and that even though its posted, doesn't mean you cannot conceal it. Others have said that you can only have your permit taken away or asked to leave (treaspassing). Very confused on the "law" or guidelines, would like some insight.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Every state approaches posted property restrictions or owner’s policies differently. In some states it has no legal backing at all, but in others, signs aren’t even necessary to make your carry illegal. The property “controller’s” statement at the time of the incident is sufficient to make possession illegal. The NRA or your state CCDW Action Group can provide you with specifics for your state.

In most cases, the circumstances can make a great deal of difference whether you face arrest or if you are convicted. It can be up to the responding officer(s) whether or not to arrest you. A judge may or may not decide to convict you.

CCDW means you carry concealed. If someone becomes aware that you are in fact carrying and if that someone feels sufficiently threatened to make an issue of it, then to some degree, you have failed to successfully carry concealed. The circumstances under which your concealment becomes a reveal can have a great deal of impact on how law enforcement responds to you. Having a discussion with a local police officer about the general law enforcement attitude in your area can be worthwhile. Interpretation and enforcement are human actions and open to subjective thinking. That's where the real insight exists.

If you frequent some establishments that have a posted ‘No Weapons’ sign, there’s no harm in respectfully requesting more detail about their policy. They may feel, that knowing you as a regular customer, there’s no threat and they don’t really care if you’re carrying. If they seem rabidly anti-carry, you have the option of respectfully telling them that you will no longer do business with them and that you will alert other people who carry to avoid their business.

It would be great if the world were completely logical and consistent with such issues, but we all know that it’s far from reality. There are discussions of creating a national carry policy and it’s touted as a cure-all for such issues, but when towns and businesses frequently override state laws, I’m quite sure they’ll do the same with federal. I’m personally not in favor of having the federal government dictate CCDW any more than they already do. They’ll end up making it part of healthcare, home land security or some idiotic IRS tax code and circumvent The Constitution to disarm every last one of us.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

In Michigan signs don't have the force of law. If asked to leave , then leave. DADT. But if a DA can prove you should know or should have seen the sign, then a trespass ticket might be sought after.

We can't go CCing into a school,school property,day care agency, child placing agency, sports arena, stadium, bar, tavern licensed to serve liquor, church, synagogue, mosque,temple or any other place of worship, entertainment facility seating more than 2500 people, hospital, dormitory or classroom of a college or university or casino.

You can Open Carry with Conceal Pistol License(CPL) in the Pistol Free Zones(PFZ), plus get permission to CC in a place of worship if it doesn't have a child care place on site


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the laws in GA. Still concealed handgun permit but I can open carry a friggin assault rifle with a 60 round drum anywhere but a school, church, or government building. State has a preemption clause so you can basically ignore local ordinances arguing that the state constitution is the supreme law of ga, has plenty of cases to back it. The response you get around here is typically sheeple but I like to carry the sks around sometimes to flaunt it in their faces. I've had good and bad reactions, including a funny one by the local police where the guy walks up and goes "Just wanted to make sure you weren't disgruntled or anything" got a good laugh out of it. But he knew like I did (and the ppl who called him didn't) that long guns are legal open carry in GA now. There was a guy at occupy atlanta who showed up with his AK in plain sight and the cops drew back 100 yards and put up barricades. It scared the hell out of the Atlanta police dept but like 12 miles away, here in Gwinnett they walk up and make jokes at you. Best one I ever got was a cop who walked up and grinned sheepishly before asking me if a real rain was going to come and wash the scum off the streets (taxi driver) and I about fell over. It's going to basically amount to having a copy of ALL applicable self defense and gun laws in your state and understand the boundaries. Like for example, the inside of a car is considered private property no matter where it is. In my opinion the constitution is my permit no matter what some _local yokels_ think.


----------

